# Is this just braxton hicks?



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I am 30 wks tomorrow and started with really quite painful abdo cramps. stitch like pains across my tummy from the belly button down.  Been on and off all day but they are now pretty constant and im worried i am going into labour early!  Was also sick this morning, if that means anything??  Is it normal or do i ring the hospital??  It also hurts to press the sides of my abdo too.

Help!!!

Shaz xxx


----------



## NicolaG (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi

The pain does sound like Braxton Hicks, however, just to put your mind at rest I would call your midwife or your 24 hour anti natal clinic.

Sorry I cannot be of more help!

Nic


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Sheboo - I understood that braxton hicks contractions should not be painful - just maybe a little uncomfortable.  If I were you I would call your midwife or the hospital and speak to one of the midwives there   They won't mind you asking and its better to check these things out if you are worried 

I am sure it will all be fine though


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

Thanks for your replies.  I ended up being sent to progress with possible early labour!!!  

It turned out not to be that but thery dont exactly know whyi was in so much pain.  It seemed to just stop at about 3am  

Im home now so will be resting for a bit i think

Shaz xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

braxton hicks are on the whol painless, however, for some women they can be suprisingly painful but they are sporadic and irregular.. Urine infections can make you have painful tightenings similar to labour, so getting yourself checked was wise

Jan


----------

